# Vaulted ceiling molding



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

You could put what they call "Cove" or "Cornice"all lumber yards can get this as far I I know or better yet find a "Finishing store" near you.
Hope this helps


----------



## johnwhowe (Oct 14, 2005)

i would try caulk first to avoid the cost and time invoved. it is quick and easy to apply and the flexibility should keep the crack from re-appearing.


----------

